# Oracle descale advice.



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

I have a 3 month old Oracle and have yet to descale it. Other members here have mentioned Puly descaler - could someone place a link to the correct one to buy? Is this OK to use - would hate to bugger it up!

When I registered the Oracle I was told I would get a set of 3 filters but I am still waiting! Where can these be bought ? Is there a cheaper than sage version ?

Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The descaler goes under the name Puly descaler. Google will bring it up. Amazon, ebay and etc. It's in sachets. Puly Caff is for back flushing. Some use the powder I stick with the tablets. Larger ones than Sage supply but run one cycle with the tablet and one with plain water.

The Puly descaler is said to be safe for all machines. Some aren't but would probably be OK on Sage boiler machines as they use stainless boilers.

I suspect a lot of the people with the newer machines that come with a more advanced water filter would prefer to buy 3 at a very reduced price. I don't know of a source. One person who was using a dual boiler rather than using the filter left it in the box and filled with bottled water. It's a pretty common practice in harder water areas and having read a recent manual on another Sage machine recently they do suggest that people who get hardness readings of 4 or 5 are strongly recommended to use another water source. Pretty sure I remember the numbers correctly.

My own experience on a Dual Boiler with the older filter and living in an area that gets very soft water is that even Sage's notification for descaling aught to come up sooner so I have set it 2 grades harder. I don't know what that will achieve yet. This is more or less the same machine as yours in the boiler area but my filters are much cheaper.

John

-


----------

